# Where the hell is the power steering reservoir?



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can someone show me, pic if it need be, as to where the power steering fluid is located...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

everfresh59 said:


> Can someone show me, pic if it need be, as to where the power steering fluid is located...


It's next to the blinker fluid.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

crew219 said:


> It's next to the blinker fluid.


no, its next to the muffler bearings, duh!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ignore those buffoons...

It's in two different locations depending on whether you have a 3.2Q or a 2.0T.

On the 2.0T it's actually mounted BENEATH the transmission, so it's fairly difficult to get to. -Again, because of the cramped space in the engine bay, they had to mount it upside down, so the filler cap is on the bottom.

You have to strap the car to a carousel and flip it upside down to check the fluid, since the fluid runs out as soon as you unscrew the cap if you don't.

On a 3.2, it's mounted in the trunk, under the false floor, immediately next to the rear bumper.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

Krieger said:


> no, its next to the muffler bearings, duh!


actually its next to the radio gas recir valve 

all joking aside, our cars use electric power steering and does not require a power steering reservoir.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

tdotA3mike said:


> all joking aside, our cars use electric power steering and does not require a power steering reservoir.


oh, boo! lmao.

lmao, @vwaddict.


----------

